# Food Allergies, Asthma and American Schools in Hong Kong?



## skhk (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

First off, thank you so much in advance for any help you can lend on any of my below questions!!

A bit about us: We are a family of 5 and live outside of Boston. We are planning to relocate to Hong Kong for a short duration. We will be on a full expat package (will include housing and school fees). My husband will spend 2 years in HK and the rest of us will be there for one academic school year. My kids are ages 12, 9, and 7.

One of my children (age 12) has severe food allergies (dairy, soy, nuts and eggs) and controlled asthma (we need to use an inhaler every once in a while). 

Here are my questions:

1) ASTHMA: To avoid my child's asthma from being triggered, what suburbs do you recommend for cleaner air?

2) FOOD ALLERGIES: How are food allergies handled in HK schools and HK in general? Are there stores for me to buy products that contain no dairy, soy, nuts and eggs? Are school teachers/nurses aware how to handle an epipen? Recommended hospitals or doctors (just in case)!

3) SCHOOLS: I'm sweating thinking about this! Everything I have read tells me that I may not get the kids into any school for the upcoming academic school year (August/September 2016 through June 2017). They will be in grades 3rd, 4th and 7th grade for the next academic year. My inclination is to send them to an American school (esp my oldest child).

4) SPORTS: Two of my kids are soccer fanatics. Can they play soccer for a school team? Are their competitive soccer teams that they can try out for and join? Where can I find out information for those more competitive teams for my oldest child? I worry about him missing tryouts and not getting to play a sport he loves next year. What about American flag football or basketball? 

5) PLACES to live: I understand that we need to figure out the schools before figuring out a suburb (please correct me if I am wrong!). We need a 4 bedroom place with a yard (the yard is a must). Also, we'd like to be accessible to public transit for my husband to travel into the city. And, less pollution is important due to my child's asthma.

Thanks for your input on any of the above!!!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

skhk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First off, thank you so much in advance for any help you can lend on any of my below questions!!
> 
> ...


Schools - Please see links below - 

https://www.ais.edu.hk

American School Hong Kong

Places to live - The New Territories in Hong Kong is less urbanise in places. Sai Kung is a popular place with expats. You may want to have a look yourself.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sai_Kung_District


----------

